# Frankreich (Elsass) oder doch wieder den Schluchsee?



## Glühender Universalangler (10. November 2019)

Hallo, 

überlege mir, für 2020 den französischen interföderalen Schein zu holen. Sind die Gewässer im Elsass immer noch arg überfischt? 2006  habe ich mal eine Radtour entlang der Kanäle im Elass gemacht und da war gefühlt alle 10 Meter so ein Gallier mit einer Stippe. Ich weiß, Hecht und Zander wird schwierig, da wird trotz höherer Schonmaße weiterhin geknüppelt was das Zeug hält.

Überlege unterem den Rhein und den Rhin-Rhone-Kanal  auf Karpfen zu befischen. Hat man da gute Chancen?

Als Alternative überlege ich mir, wieder den Jahresschein für den Schluchsee zu holen. Aber der weite Anfahrtsweg nervt mich. Und landschaftlich finde ich den Elsass mit seinen lieblichen Kanälen auch reizvoller als den Schwarzwald.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen Schluchsee, also deutsches Gewässer mit weniger Anglern, oder den Elsass mit seiner Fülle an Gewässern (und ganz Frankreich)?

Gruß 

Simon


----------



## Waller Michel (11. November 2019)

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall Frankreich vorziehen! 
Ich finde nicht, das die vielen Gewässer im Elsass sonderlich überfischt sind, jedenfalls ist es nicht mehr so schlimm wie in den 90er Jahren mal .
Bei mir ganz persönlich kommt dann noch hinzu das Ausland halt immer mal was anderes ist, speziell wenn es nicht ausschließlich ums Angeln geht. 
Aber auch da ist es immer mal schön nach anderen Gesetzen und Bestimmungen angeln zu können. 
Desweitern ,je nach Region, hat man auch andere Fischpopulationen oder ne andere Artenvielfalt .
Ich persönlich, liebe auch den Flair in Frankreich /Elsass sehr zumal ich immer mit meiner Frau zum Angeln unterwegs bin und wir dann natürlich auch mal gerne im Ausland Einkaufen oder mal Essen gehen. Ist halt einfach mal ne Abwechslung, gerade wenn man dann öfters hinfährt und man sich dann irgendwann mal gut auskennt. 
Für uns ist das Holland, ich hole mir jedes Jahr den Vispas mit dem wir dann recht oft in Holland angeln aber auch mal das " Andere " genießen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Glühender Universalangler (11. November 2019)

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ja ich denke ich tendiere zum Elsass. Hast du mal am Rhin-Rhone-Kanal gefischt? Wie sind die Kanäle in Grenznähe so? Keine Sorge, du musst mir nicht deine Hotspots verraten, die werde ich mir schon selber erarbeiten .

Gruß

Simon


----------



## Waller Michel (11. November 2019)

Achwas ,richtige Hotspots habe ich da nicht  ,die wären auch nicht mehr viel wert ,da ich bestimmt 4 bis 5 Jahre dort nicht mehr gewesen bin. 
Für den Kanal gilt das selbe wie für andere Kanäle auch, man muss ne Struktur suchen, da stehen dann immer recht gut Fische , gerade Karpfen hatte ich damals einige große Brocken auf Mais landen können. 
Auch am Rhein findet man richtig schöne ecken mit gutem Fischbestand !
So 2 bis 3 KM südlich von Ottmarsheim gibt es Schiffsliegeplätze dort hatte ich richtig schöne Zander gefangen. 
Gibt aber auch, gerade in den Vogesen kleine Bäche und Flüsschen mit Salmonieden .....etc.
Vielleicht auch einfach mal in einem Angelgeschäft nach Tipps fragen, die haben natürlich wesentlich aktuellere Informationen wie ich. 
Was halt auch noch toll ist, ist das Wetter im Elsass ,man kann eigentlich von März bis November gut angeln ,anders als oben am Schluchsee ,

Wünsche dir ein dickes Petri ,LG Michael


----------



## orka123 (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich angel auch in der Ecke und würde auch zum Elsass raten, ist aber auch Geschmacksache, Elsass halt mehr Fließgewässer (auch manche Kanäle, zb Hüninger, declasse, etc...liegt mir persönlich eher als See) . Meinst Du den Rhein-Rhone Kanal zwischen Niffer und Mulhouse (dort hatte ich noch nie was richtiges gefangen, aber Karpfen gesehen, ist aber nicht mein Fisch...) oder Richtung Sundgau (kenne ich nicht so gut...).Wenns anstelle Karpfen auch Barben sein dürfen so fängst Du im Altrhein oder Elsasskanal sicherlich (Frühjahr bis Herbst, leider angeln mit Maden nicht mehr möglich, Käse geht aber auch). Im Herbst / Winter , auch Mai Juni kann man auch Zander, Wels, Hecht und Barsch fangen (Zander nur bei trübem Wasser). Hat bei mir aber einige Jahre gedauert bis ich die richtigen Stellen/ Bedingungen raus hatte....
Viel Erfolg und berichte bei Gelegenheit. Wäre schön wenn hier mal wieder mehr Austausch zum und vom Südwesten wäre;-)


----------



## mika (8. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Erstmal Petri Simon - ich hoffe Du hattest schon ein paar Stunden am Wasser bei den Nachbarn. Der Schluchsee ist na klar auch prima, aber in Frankreich hat man viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Die Überfischung hängt auch immer damit zusammen ob Wildfische sich gut fortgepflanzt haben, dazu kommen Besatz und was entnommen wurde. Im Rhein profitieren gerade Zander, Wels und Karpfen enorm vom wärmeren Klima der letzten Jahre. Zum Bestand im Schluchsee weiß ich leider nicht mehr viel - das wäre auch mal spannend zu wissen was dort mittlerweile geht. Vor allem hat man ja da wohl die Chance auf Maränen ... 

Gibt es denn eine Übersichts-Karte wo alle Gewässer der interförderalen Frankreich Karte markiert sind?

Ich interessiere mich nämlich v.a für den Rhein zwischen Breisach und Straßburg sowie die Vogesenregion. Da ich nicht ausschließe 1 - 2 x pro Jahr auch in weiteren Departements unterwegs zu sein überlege ich eben auch gleich den interförderalen Schein zu holen.

Micha


----------



## Enno2000 (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ist eine Map für Peche68 (Elsass). Funktioniert auch auf dem Handy. Auf weitere Karten bin ich noch nicht gestoßen. Ich habe euch aber ein Paar PDFs angehängt. Vielleicht hilft das Jemandem weiter.









						Les parcours de pêche du Haut Rhin – Google My Maps
					

Les parcours de pêche du Haut Rhin




					www.google.com
				




Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch helfen. Ich habe einen Angelschein für Frankreich und Hauptangelgebiet wird für mich zwischen Basel und Straßburg sein. Vor allem möchte ich im Sommer auf Raubfisch in der Kanälen fischen und die schöne Gegend dabei erkunden. Derzeit überlege ich aber was momentan in den grün gezeichneten Gewässern erlaubt ist. Es gibt ja eine gute Auflistung, alle Fische sind aber nicht enthalten und man möchte als Besucher keine Fehler machen.

In den deutschsprachigen Regulatorien steht:

1. Andere Fischarten: Fallen Döbel und Rapfen unter andere Fischarten und sind damit vom 1.1-31.12 in der Kategorie erlaubt? Döbel gibt es ja Flussaufwärts zwischen der Schweiz und Deutschland extrem viele und sind hier eher nicht willkommen.

2. Maximum 2 Haken (bedeutet das 2 x 3er-Haken z.B. an einem Crankbait sind im Sommer verboten? Oder ein Dreier an einem Spinner?)

3. Wie verhält es sich am Rhein wenn man keine deutschen Angelschein hat. Darf ich nur vom französischen Ufer angeln oder mit dem französischen Schein auch in Deutschland? Was passiert wenn man auf einem Boot in der Mitte des Rheins kontrolliert wird? Frage für einen Freund.

4. Ist catch and release für Barsche in der Kategorie 2 das ganze Jahr lang möglich und die angegebenen Zeit beziehen sich nur auf die Entnahme? Oder allgemein auf die Fischerei. Finde es teilweise schwierig Fischarten zu vermeiden wenn sich die allgemeinen Zeiträume für das Angeln überschneiden. Wenn ich da jetzt einfach Forellenköder wie Spinner oder weitere nehme (Forellen sind derzeit erlaubt), kann man ja andere Raubfische nicht ausschließen. Es gibt ja auch eine catch and release Strecke und man fragt sich ob man dort das ganze Jahr angeln darf.

Würde mich extrem freuen wenn Ihr mir helfen könnt.

Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## scharfschütz (30. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne demnächst 2 Tage am Schluchsee vom Ufer angeln, in der Nähe von Aha. Gibt es die Möglichkeit nahe am Wasser zu parken, damit man die Ausrüstung nicht so weit tragen muss?
Evtl. kennt sich jemand von euch ja bestens aus?
Ich hab noch eine Karte angehängt, vielleicht könnt ihr mir damit helfen...


----------

